# MIMB ride for FL GA Labor Day Weekend



## lilbigtonka

Lets plan a mud muckers trip and rep some mimb out there....be nice to put some faces with names......I'm planning it now and a few of us will prolly convoy up there together since we are 4 hours away


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Wat state is it in?


----------



## lilbigtonka

Florida


----------



## linkage

http://mudmuckers.com/

planning to be there.


----------



## Polaris425

Thanks for starting y'all a thread Tonka


----------



## popokawidave

Me and Vinny will be there.


----------



## brute69

I want to come meet y'all maybe I will have some money saved up to come its about three hours away for me


----------



## lilbigtonka

We need to get a big group of us and all camp together


----------



## brute69

I'm going to try I should be able to make it I just don't know if me and my wife will stay the night ill have to get a tent or something we don't go a camper I have been wanting to go for a while now


----------



## jrpro130

Let me tell you we were there last weekend. Not sure if you guys saw the pics but holy moly some amazing riding!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## JPs300

We will be there, and I will have the a/c unit on the new trailer so if some people need a place to crash bring an air mattress. 

I figure 5ish hours from down here in the Fort Myers area, we will be leaving here Fri after work and staying through sometime Monday.


----------



## Ole Nasty

I'll be there for sure, look forward to meeting some of yall. I might have to stock up on some MIMB swag though.


----------



## JPs300

Is it the end of the month yet????????


----------



## lilbigtonka

Def hope not bike is in pieces but should have it together this weekend I hope 


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

yall better get a pic of everyone in their shirts!


----------



## ibgoatin

I hope to make it down and meet some of you guys. Awesome place!


----------



## jrpro130

lilbigtonka said:


> Def hope not bike is in pieces but should have it together this weekend I hope
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


I hear that...


----------



## JPs300

I'm still minus an axle as well. 



I need to get an MIMB shirt. Still the only sticker I'm sporting on my bike though, and last Wednesday HL posted a pic of me up on their FB with it.


----------



## jrpro130

I'm minus suspension/wheels and tires


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## lilbigtonka

what the heck ricky what happened with lift and def what with wheels and tires....my bike is giving me fits display is blank and oil light is acting up i havent rode it since memorial day weekend....im trying to trace the gremlin in electrical but havent had no luck yet


----------



## jrpro130

Replace the wiring harness dude! Or swap computers with someone

I sold the lift wheels and tires. Nothing really to do with atving I just want to use the money elsewhere. 

I hope that stock it won't be breaking as much!


----------



## JPs300

He got tired of that "awesome" Catvos quality...........


----------



## jrpro130

Yeah let me tell you....I had one of the first g2 6" lifts out. My front shock bracket didn't fit, had to grind over a half inch off in one area, and cut out slots for the frame in another. The rear trailing arm shock mounts were welded at the wrong angle so my shocks bound up. The powder coat chipped off in less than 6 months...I could keep going but I already posted my problems about it

They are great about fixing the problems, they are all resolved now, just after paying premium pennies for it I would expect a whole new lift. 

Now Denny's lift is perfect. He said control arms slid right in etc, mine were a bear to say the least. 

I've been on 5 rides with it. Taken it apart 7 times now. I don't like those odds. Ill take stock and stuck lmao!


----------



## lilbigtonka

well what tires are you going with figured you would atleast keep the 31's as they are hard to get right now and would fit with minimum modification......and as far as getting new harness i would if i knew that would fix the problem.....i gotta find where the problem lies at first though


----------



## jrpro130

As much as I hate to say this I have two choices. Ol2 28 skinny at 39# each and ol2 29.5 skinny at 42lbs each. I am going for the ground clearance...I need all I can get. I have clutching and axles are whatever so I'm not overly worried. I am more concerned about rear diff breakage

The og 29.5 are completely out of stock 3 month backorder, 31 blems are only sold as skinny/wide and forget that. 

My 31s don't fit without major mods. Either floor board removal, heat and bend, or stretch trailing arms (which is a possibility). But I might go for the 29.5 ol2. I had very minimal clearance when I had them but they did ok and are a decent price.


----------



## linkage

It's creeping up


----------



## jrpro130

It needs to be here already! I'm almost ready!


----------



## lilbigtonka

Just came in from messing with brute everything seems decent just got to do a lil testing this weekend and make sure diff and everything stay good and if that's good it is getting cleaned and shined up and not touched til Labor Day weekend 


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## jrpro130

Nice! Finished my hunker


----------



## lilbigtonka

Looks awesome Ricky and def looks more reliable


----------



## linkage

lilbigtonka said:


> Looks awesome Ricky and def looks more reliable


 
:thinking:


----------



## lilbigtonka

What ya mean Denny lol ??


----------



## jrpro130

Def cheaper, more reliable, and less issues. Mine was apart after every ride. 

But def more stuck...13.5" GC is nothing to brag home about 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## JPs300

Just needs a little rake out back..........


----------



## greenkitty7

Is the park gonna be open sunday and monday?


----------



## Hondaowner994

greenkitty7 said:


> Is the park gonna be open sunday and monday?


Yes friday at 9am to 6pm monday


----------



## Ole Nasty

It should be. 

I'll be trying out my new to me Rhino too, can't wait.


----------



## JPs300

*IF *I get time to mess with the rex and *IF *it is simply a clutch rattle, then it will probably receive a quick snorkel job & some solid tow points for winching off of, lol. Stock ride height & tires = us winching it fairly often I'm sure. 

I kinda doubt I'm going to have enough time to even look at it at this point, so wife & I will probably just be rolling together on the max as usual.


----------



## greenkitty7

Thats my birthday weekend, would love to come down to take the rzr for a spin, but that is a long haul for me, and id only be able to come that sunday and monday.


----------



## Ole Nasty

JPs300 said:


> *IF *I get time to mess with the rex and *IF *it is simply a clutch rattle, then it will probably receive a quick snorkel job & some solid tow points for winching off of, lol. Stock ride height & tires = us winching it fairly often I'm sure.
> 
> I kinda doubt I'm going to have enough time to even look at it at this point, so wife & I will probably just be rolling together on the max as usual.


I'm not even gonna snorkel my rhino by then, lol, so I'll be in the same boat as far as a stock machine winching out of everything.


----------



## Suthrn98

Okay, I have to ask. I used to be into minitrucks and drag racing. In both of those hobbies, NO ONE from Florida traveled out of state. I'm fairly new I ATVs and trail rides and all, but PLEASE tell me, you guys ain't like that. Please tell me you guys wi venture out of state for some events. I know Florida has some nice things, but them guys wouldn't leave the state for anything. Very rarely would they. I have a bunch of friends from Florida from back in those days and that's the only way I'd get to see them. I'd have to go down there. It wasn't anything for us to drive 12 hours one way to anywhere on Friday or a show just to turn around Sunday and come home. Those guys would ***** about driving from PC to Tampa or somewhere that close. 

I would love to come down and check that place out, but I'm saving to upgrade the foreman to a Rzr. Then, it'll be on. Canal Rd (6 hour drive) here we come and anywhere with good trails and mud!

---------- Post added at 03:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:03 PM ----------

****. Didn't realize that was gonna be such a long post.


----------



## JPs300

I drag race & venture out of FL to do so at least a couple times a year, from SW FL. - Not much other choice for outlaw door car racing, it's practically dead in FL unless you run a "handicap league" with a small-block. 


I haven't been out of state wheeling since I was a kid though. Not opposed to it, but a rather big expense takes some of the fun out of it for me. That's why we don't race nearly as often any more as well.


----------



## linkage

JP as long as its running (properly)bring it! from what I seen stock size Rex would go just fine. Plenty of alternative ways around the bigger holes. Will be enough of us to help anyways, nobody left behind, even if Ricky has to come find you in the woods with no lights lol


Got 2 weeks left!! Nobody backing out already are they? " cough cough Brandon" lol


----------



## brute69

I'm still don't know if I'm going to make it I won't know till the week before to see how much cash a have I shore want to come and meat a bunch of y'all to put faces with these names I just traded my wifes journey for an new 4 door ram and of course this week my septic need to be pumped out so I got my fingers crossed we can make it I hope the next few checks are good ones I got to sell lots of beer to make some good money


----------



## lilbigtonka

Dang man just throwing me out there like that...lol why me I go to everything if we wanna go if we don't then we don't lol .......but yea we still planning on it


----------



## linkage

still planning for early Friday morning?


----------



## CumminsPower24

Me and Dave are leaving late Thursday night and will hopefully find Ricky in line for a little pre party.


----------



## lilbigtonka

Yea early Friday 


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## JPs300

Yeah Denny, definitely hoping it's just clutch related, but hard telling with my luck. I may get a chance to at least clean it up & look at it finally this weekend, will go from there. If it's ok I'll bring it, if not oh well for now. 

We'll be leaving Fri evening after work. 

I just ordered some stock replacement 100w hyper headlights for my max, I'm done messing with the HIDs. Going to measure tonight & get an LED bar ordered tomorrow. - Night ride & shenanigans are ON!


----------



## CumminsPower24

I just had a little present delivered by my buddy Dave last night. 2 - 4'' square 1.5'' thick L.E.D. fog lights that are like 1,250 lumens or (something like that) each. Those things are bad a** and draw almost nothing. Will be installing them this weekend.

The night rides are ON...whooo hooo!!!


----------



## jrpro130

When I get my bumper mounted up gonna see if I can fit a small light bar if it doesn't look hideous. We really didnt need extra lights last time but it does help


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## popokawidave

Ricky if you remember I had those 2 LED spotlights on the front rack last year. At 2700 lumens you can see everything. For most people that would be enough. NOT FOR ME. I started a serious light addiction when I had my Blazer in the late 80s. With LEDs I can go crazy. Which I am. This year the brute will have a little more light. ALMOST 6, 000 LUMENS. My Brute may not be the baddest thing out there but definitely the brightest.


----------



## JPs300

I'm going to put a 42" + bar on the roof of the Teryx once I actually get to the build on it. I want "daylight at the flick of a switch". 

Ricky, I'm sure something can be worked out either with a single or two smaller ones. - With the size of that 1k radiator I'd bet a 13 or 15" bar could be fitted nicely under the bottom of the rad.


----------



## popokawidave

Note to self; just because you bought front a arm bushings, front and rear wheel bearings, brakes, rear oil seal, upper and lowef ball joints, and sat them on the seat a month ago, doesn't mean they will magically install themselves. Now we decided to bring a back up bike ( the one that was stolen amd recovered from RYC) and guess what,,, it doesn't run either. I definitely gotta get going.


----------



## jrpro130

JPs300 said:


> I'm going to put a 42" + bar on the roof of the Teryx once I actually get to the build on it. I want "daylight at the flick of a switch".
> 
> Ricky, I'm sure something can be worked out either with a single or two smaller ones. - With the size of that 1k radiator I'd bet a 13 or 15" bar could be fitted nicely under the bottom of the rad.


That's what I'm thinking. The g2 rad is a wind sail lol. I'm gonna try for a decent size one. Might not be this ride but next one. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## JPs300

Not sure yet if I'll get to the LED before this or not myself. I did order some 100w hyper bulbs for the stock location though. Not gonna keep replacing HID ballasts, but not going back to just stockish 35w bulbs either.


----------



## lilbigtonka

dave atleast ya got back a bike, it might not run but atleast you have a bike.....


----------



## popokawidave

I'm not complainig. The Foreman not running is my fault. Let a carb bike sit very long and it won't run. Trust me, I KNOW I'M ONE LUCKY GUY. The only reason I got that back is my crew was paying attention that day.


----------



## jrpro130

Man we are gonna have a great group out there. Bring on the rain and good times!!!


----------



## popokawidave

I'm thinking I might have to bring the stereo arch out of retirement. That thing turns the brute into a rolling jukebox. it's the ******* version of a marine radar arch.


----------



## JPs300

Will be a lot of bikes sporting tunes for sure. - I'll be finishing up my 8" set-up this weekend, Ricky is doing *six* 6.5's on Kevin's brute, Brandon has an 8" set-up, and Robert's JL 6.5's are crazy loud/clear. 

The rex will be completely retarded by the next trip, LOL. Kicker Marine 12's gonna rock!


----------



## CumminsPower24

Wow looks like I will have to bring some ear plugs to dampen all of this music...lol.

On a side note I have mounted the lights and will wire them up this weekend. After the ride I am going to fab/weld up a bracket on the front of the ammo cans so I can put them there.


----------



## jrpro130

See this is why I don't worry about music in the gade! Don't need it!

Anyways I got the honda that has a little setup I built 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## popokawidave

if that many people will have tunes than i'll leave mine home.


----------



## jrpro130

Gotta jam out!


----------



## popokawidave

Thanks to vinny (cumminspower24) got a lot done on the brute. Full front suspension rebuild, brakes and additional light mount. Thank god for a forklift and a big Snap-on tool box. At least we got to work on the brute standing up.


----------



## jrpro130

Awesome!


----------



## CumminsPower24

Yep we busted a** on that thing Sat. I have my lights wired up and ready to go. Now just waiting on my oil cooler and oil filter adapt to come in this week and I will be done...haha for now. this is going to be a blast. Only 10 more days left.


----------



## lilbigtonka

You will absolutely love the oil cooler it is prolly the absolute best mod I have did on my bike....my bike is getting close just got the new brake cables in putting them on tonight and running a new vent line for rear diff as my was cracked and broke...then gonna heat my floor boards a bit more since this offset wheel is rubbing more then I would like then I should be ready to rock 


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## JPs300

I still don't have axles back..........just found out the warranty one hasn't been fixed yet & now they say they can't build the bar I needed for the other one.


----------



## CumminsPower24

Yeah not sure why I waited so long to do it especially with this heat down here. I have to replace one of my brake cables but don't have time to right now.


----------



## jrpro130

Holy crap JP

still waiting on my rad relocate, turbo to swap, truck to come out of paint, gauges (I just have to put in), oil change, re wire my fan on the gade, and then find whatever else I need to fix along the way 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## lilbigtonka

Sounds like most of us are gonna be pushing it to make it.....I sure hope we all are good 


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## jrpro130

I'm used to it, every ride it's either i'm building someones bike, switching trailers/trucks, or working my arse off!


----------



## lilbigtonka

Well just did brake cables and got vent line ran....put everything back together and rode it around the yard seems to be good....first time it has went for a ride since Memorial Day....now just gotta put my new headlight in and I'm ready so I think 


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## JPs300

It's always last minute for me, either due to working on someone else's bike or due to some BS like this axle deal. - Robert's ready to fly to Turner's shop & strangle somebody over his Evo's.


----------



## jrpro130

Lol! So what's the status? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## popokawidave

Rear bearings done, one wasn't going to make it far. I bent a needle adapter which lets me put extra grease in the new bearings. Some light wiring, rear main seal, oil change and she's ready to carry my big *** around. People don't understand why there is so much maintenance. You wanna ride deep you pay the price. This is the first real maintenance I've had to do since I bought it so not too bad.

---------- Post added at 07:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:12 PM ----------

For you guys that seem to spend more time on someone elses than yours.I've been there. Most of my original crew have moved on to buggies and so on. Now I only worry about two. Mine and vinnys. Which is nice since Vinny knows his way around a tool box and he is as picky as me, I don't have to watch what he does.


----------



## jrpro130

Yea I am working on more of my stuff now its nice to not be so busy!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## JPs300

I'm still waiting for a call on my axle, but should be shipping out today or tomorrow. - Turner did get Robert's opened up, heat cycled it a few times & are going to change the balls in it to a different size, should also be headed back by tomorrow. 

My race-driven brake pads are in hand, as well as the 100w Zenon headlight bulbs that hopefully don't make me miss my HID's too much, (at least until I decide on the LED bar(s), lol)

Got both my 8" tubes cut & working on mounting, then will sand/paint & have them finalized. Will be pulling my suspension over the weekend to go over everything & do some clean-up. Thinking I might pop the inner races out of the trailing arm & rear wheel bearings, run them through the parts-wash tank & re-pack with fresh grease. 



I also got stainless allen-headed "cap screw" bolts to replace the factory rusted steal torq-headed bolts that go through the plastics. - Those rusty bolts have been annoying the heck out of me.


----------



## CumminsPower24

Received the last 2 pieces to the puzzle. Will have them on this weekend and ready to go. No more projects....unless Dave needs something last minute.


----------



## jrpro130

Sounds good! I'm still waiting on my rad relocate. Other than that its just truck issues! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## lilbigtonka

truck issues wouldnt be bad at all if you could just keep 1


----------



## jrpro130

Tell me about it...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## popokawidave

My hot water shower will be available to anyone that doesn't already have one. Just bring five gal of water so we don't run out. Getting down to the wire. Biggest thing I got left is the rear main seal and fluid change. How many M.I.M.B. people are going?


----------



## JPs300

lilbigtonka said:


> truck issues wouldnt be bad at all if you could just keep 1


lol - I told him there's still plenty of time left this year to go for 4 nice diesels in one year........


----------



## wideawakejake

been way to long. bike is back and new motor needs ride time. I'm in for sure.

---------- Post added at 06:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:04 PM ----------

hopefully with some lighter tires though if my offers on them would stop falling through. dam nickle and dimmers!


----------



## popokawidave

The brute is done. Now all I have do to is clean the carb on the 450. Almost ready with a day or two to spare.


----------



## JPs300

I'm just finishing up some odds-n-ends. Axle is supposed to ship out today & be here Wed or Thurs, sub 10 min job to stuff it back so no biggie. 

Was hoping to get time to put the a/c unit on the new trailer, but doubt it will happen. Don't know of anyone needing sleep space as of right now anyhow.


----------



## lilbigtonka

im ready to get rowdy....lets go...... week hurry up


----------



## jrpro130

I'm almost ready! On shift tomorrow then when I get off thurs am I'm getting the trailer and loading up!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## popokawidave

NEVER LET ANYONE BORROW UR SPARE BIKE. it needs a lot of work too. Carb cleaned out, drain bad fuel, new battery, service. All this just in case. Probably won' t leave the trailer. Too far from home not to have a spare.


----------



## popokawidave

One good thing about a Honda, you can't kill one. Spare bike lives.


----------



## Addicted2Nitro

I will be going out with a few people on Friday leaving Sunday.


----------



## Ole Nasty

Addicted2Nitro said:


> I will be going out with a few people on Friday leaving Sunday.


Same here.


----------



## jrpro130

I'm all done ready to go!

Right down to fuel. Just have to load up and shop which is easy. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## JPs300

Gotta finish re-booting my front axles & stuff them back on this evening, plus re-wire back to regular headlights(100w zenons replacing the HIDs). Rear axle shipped yesterday, 2nd day, so I should have it in hand tomorrow and back on the bike. Then will do the shuffle to get the race car out of the trailer & in the garage and load everything.


----------



## linkage

Two days left girls!! You all got your big girl panties on?


----------



## JPs300

From the looks of things I might just wear my swim trunks!


----------



## jrpro130

I'm ready to go! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ole Nasty

JPs300 said:


> From the looks of things I might just wear my swim trunks!


That's all I ever wear when riding in the spring/summer/fall.


----------



## lilbigtonka

Should I bring cornhole boards yes or no my crew


----------



## CumminsPower24

Wooo Hooo....artay: will be loading up when I get home from work today and getting on the road later in the evening...maybe around 9ish.


- Brandon, I say bring the boards it will be something to do when we are back at camp for lunch.


----------



## JPs300

My front axles are re-booted and front is back together. Light wiring changed back to OE & 100W Zenons in. - Should have my rear axle in hand today & will pop it in when I get home then just a matter of doing the shuffle of getting the race car out of the trailer & 4-wheeler and all the misc loaded. 

Only other thing is to get the brake controller hooked up in the MH; wires are strung under it but I hadn't bothered to get the controller connected & mounted with having been on short trips.


----------



## popokawidave

The brute is ready, the honda is ready, food is purchased, the ton of crap I bring is staged In the garage, now my job is trying to kill me. Rebush a suspension, new leaf springs all around, brake job, and wheel bearings on a fuel trailer. Someone will definately be disappointed. I don't know when we leaving but outta here tonight. Beer, moonshine, and Sailor Jerry. Let's get this party started.


----------



## Ole Nasty

Well, I'm out. Some last minute family stuff has just come up and I'm not gonna be able to make it, which sucks 'cause I just bought fuel, food and supplies for the weekend too.

YALL MAKE SURE TO TAKE LOTSA PICS!!!!!


----------



## lilbigtonka

loading up everything this afternoon and leaving the house at 7 in the morning stop for bfast and should be there by noon......i am just trying to double check everything i know i will be forgetting something for sure.....


----------



## JPs300

My wife made over 100 Jello-shots & a couple others in our crew have made about the same......plus the pre-requisite Captn', Goose, Miller Light & Mich Ultra.....we be good!


----------



## jrpro130

Sounds like its all coming together! 

I'm heading out in about an hour. Gotta make the most of the weekend! We are both off work so why not. Goin to camp in line tonight.


----------



## ericr33914

Decided to join the MIMB party... I'm friends with JPs300, and jrpro130. I'll be heading up to mud muckers tomorrow evening to join everyone.


----------



## JPs300

It WAS going good till I got home & went to install the axle.......which is about 1" longer than the axle I sent in for repair, thus of course it's bound up. :angryfire::angryfire::angryfire::angryfire::angryfire::angryfire::angryfire::angryfire::angryfire::angryfire::angryfire::angryfire::angryfire::angryfire::angryfire::angryfire::angryfire::angryfire::angryfire::angryfire::angryfire::angryfire::angryfire::angryfire::angryfire::angryfire::angryfire::angryfire::angryfire::angryfire::angryfire::angryfire::angryfire::angryfire::angryfire::angryfire::angryfire::angryfire::angryfire::angryfire::angryfire::angryfire::angryfire::angryfire::angryfire::angryfire:


....and they lost the outer joint that I sent with my spare axle bar, to have them cut a new bar(which they couldn't do either, but still managed to loose the joint for it as well). - They're saying they never received the outer, but I know how I packaged it & there is NO possibility they got the bar w/o getting the axle outside of the entire package having been opened up during shipping someone specifically opening that wrapping & removing just that one joint........tracking also shows weight @ each stop & it never varied. 


Trying to make something work right now, but it's not looking promising. A good friend of ours who has to work this weekend (blknte23 on here) has graciously offered me his 1k outty(the one I did the thread on the rad relocate & snorks) so we will be there one way or another but I'm still gonna be pissed either way. 


Over a month Cobra had this axle to repair, got back a completely different set of used cups & an incorrect length bar!


----------



## popokawidave

To everyone that couldn't make it,,,, you missed out. I believe we had 22 units in the group. The late night Sat. Ride turned into an early morning Sunday ride. A lot of the trails had THICK mud by Sat. Night. I won't say we were lost but we were definitely " unsure of our exact location ". Glad we went. Awesome weekend.Sure we do it again next year.


----------



## JPs300

What a trip! - So many times for so many reasons I should have thrown in the towel on this one before we even left home, but I'm SO glad we made it. Spent a ridiculous amount of $ on fuel going up & back as well as a lot of time due to some of the issues, but it was definitely more than worth it. RYC is fun, but riding wise they have NOTHING on Mud Muckers. 

I have video.....and pics......will bring it & my lap-top to work tomorrow to edit & upload. Will have to do a few separate vids, one for the misc, one for the eye candy, and one that probably can't be hosted due to violations of youtube's policies.......LOL!


My freshly rebuilt right rear *COBRA* axle (*a.k.a. PIECE OF GARBAGE*) lasted all of about 6 hours total. Figured broke is broke & kept rollin' anyway. Bike impressed the heck out of me carrying a dead rear tire & still walking swamp ground that would make lesser bikes break from fear alone(lol). Once we finally got back to camp I pulled it, removed the bar & just put the cups back & continued riding, including the Sunday night ride. 



LOVE the 8" speaker tubes, sound quality is way better than the 6.5's.


----------



## lilbigtonka

Def def a good ride.....everyone was cool and weather was even great for the most part....sucks one ham had to leave early but rest of got er did lol.....mud was nasty in some spots that's for sure late Saturday afternoon cough cough


----------



## JPs300

^ You're just jealous my wife drove through behind you.......BUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!! The first couple holes anyway, I about disappeared under the bike on one of those when I stepped off! LOL!


Wish y'all had stayed for Sunday as well, we had a great time.


----------



## linkage

Was some good riding and got to meet a few new people from here.

Yes - I left early, but I did not have to, I could of kept riding. But I choose to in order to salvage some parts of the rear diff. Plus it would have been quite the pain dragging it back through them trails with a locked up rear diff. Yes it is my fault, I should of corrected the problem last ride and it wouldn't of gotten this bad, but still had good two days of riding. Plus I got a good test run on my hauler.


----------



## Polaris425

can't wait to see pics!


----------



## JPs300

Only couple I have uploaded thus far. 


still proudly sporting my sticker -


----------



## Addicted2Nitro

JP, I think I was talking to you down in the creek sunday, Thats when you probably got some of the better vid of the eye candy. The place was nasty as always but great riding.


----------



## lilbigtonka

Ha if I had a lift I would have made it a lot easier also plus the longer wheel base lol I believe I broke the ice to make the holes easier for all the rookies lol jk def had a blast I think the ol brute held its own for sure 


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## JPs300

Addicted2Nitro said:


> JP, I think I was talking to you down in the creek sunday, Thats when you probably got some of the better vid of the eye candy. The place was nasty as always but great riding.


I don't think it was me(my beer memory might be a tad fuzzy though), but now seeing your bike I remember looking at it. Mine was sitting beside yours out in the water for a quite a while, axle was already broke at that point. 


As for the eye candy, my buddy's XMR isn't dubbed & stickered "P-Mag" for nothing......LOL!




lilbigtonka said:


> Ha if I had a lift I would have made it a lot easier also plus the longer wheel base lol I believe I broke the ice to make the holes easier for all the rookies lol jk def had a blast I think the ol brute held its own for sure


if if if.......LOL! - ice breaker was a definite, and one of the last ones was stOOOpid deep in the ruts. I went to step off the bike to help her get through and went mid chest deep under the rear tire. :biggrin:


----------



## jrpro130

I got the pics done. Starting a new thread


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

